# Re: Jejunopexy



## medicalsec (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Jejunopexy*

Surgeon did lysis of adhesions and jejunopexy. Any ideas for coding for jejunopexy?

Thanks,


Debbie


----------



## Lujanwj (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd try -22 on the lysis or 44979.  Check to see if you DX supports Med Nec. for Lysis, if not use 44979.


----------

